# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  SNAV Toscana [Peter Wessel, Wasa Star, Gotland]

## esperos

Το  1983  η  εταιρεία  Καραγεώργη  λόγω  αυξημένης  ζήτησης,  ναύλωσε  για  την  καλοκαιρινή  σεζόν  το  Σουηδικό  ferry  Wasa  Star, μια  ναύλωση  με  επεισοδιακή  κατάληξη  και  πολλά  τραγελαφικά.  Στην  φώτο  στο  λιμάνι  της  Αγκώνας  με  το  σινιάλο  του  Καραγεώργη  το  καλοκαίρι  εκείνο.

WASA STAR.jpg

----------


## El Greco

apo ti gnorizo, o Karageorgis den plirone tin pleioktitria eteria kai opos einai logiko pire to plio piso prin tin liksi tis naylosis.

----------


## esperos

Υπήρξε  και  η  άλλη  εκδοχή  ότι  το  πλοίο  ενώ  ήταν  ναυλωμένο,  πουλήθηκε  από  την  εταιρεία  του  ενώ  ο  νέος  πλοιοκτήτης  το  ήθελε  άμεσα  στην  διάθεση  του  γι΄αυτό  και  η  πραξικοπηματική  κίνηση  του  Σουηδού  πλοιάρχου  του  να  εγκαταλείψει  απροειδοποίητα  την  Αγκώνα  για  επιστροφή  στην  Σουηδία  παίρνοντας  μαζί  του  και  τους  Έλληνες  μέλη  του  πληρώματος  οι  οποίοι  τελικά  εγκατέλειψαν  το  πλοίο  ενώ  αυτό  βρισκόταν  στα  διεθνή  ύδατα  με  την  βοήθεια  Ιταλικού  ρυμουλκού.

----------


## Ellinis

'Oπως και να έχει το πλοίο ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετικό για τη γραμμή την εποχή εκείνη.

----------


## a.molos

Δυο όμορφες κάρτες απο την Φινλανδική εταιρεία VAASANLAIVAT που συνδέει Φινλανδία (Vaasa) και Σουηδία (Umea) στον κόλπο της Βοθνίας.

----------


## noulos

Αυτή η πλώρη ρε παιδί μου να ήταν πιο σουλουπομένη και θα ήταν κουκλί!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πλώρη φουγάρο...

----------


## Leo

Να σας πώ βρε παιδιά. Η πλώρη Ελ. Βενιζελ-ίζει.... η τσιμινιέρα Θεοφιλ-ίζει... Τα δυό αυτά πλοία αρέσουν και έχουν οπαδούς. Αυτό που τα έχει 2 (πλώρη και τσιμίνιερα) σε 1 γιατί το κατηγορείτε?  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατι δέν εχει μπλέ ή κίτρινο φουγάρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

σωστος ο αποστολος!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το  1983  η  εταιρεία  Καραγεώργη  λόγω  αυξημένης  ζήτησης,  ναύλωσε  για  την  καλοκαιρινή  σεζόν  το  Σουηδικό  ferry  Wasa  Star, μια  ναύλωση  με  επεισοδιακή  κατάληξη  και  πολλά  τραγελαφικά. .......


Μια προσθηκη ανακοινωσης του πλοιου _Wasa  Star_ σε ελληνικα δρομολογια το 1983.   24 Ιουλιου 1983 απο την _Σημερινη Κερκυρας_.

19830724 Wasa Star Σημερινη Κερκυρας.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mιας και ανα κινηθηκε το θεμα το φυλλαδιο του WASA STAR που ειχα φυλαξει απο παιδι το 1983 καθως ηταν πραγματικο <διαστημοπλοιο> για τα τοτε δεδομενα


scans 2010 (571).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πλοίο είχε φορέσει τα σινιάλα του Καραγεώργη.Τότε έβλεπα στα περιοδικά τα μεγάλα ΕΓ/ΟΓ που υπήρχαν στην Βόρεια Ευρώπη κ πραγματικά ζήλευα που δεν τα είχαμε στην Ελλάδα εκτός από το σύντομο πέρασμα αυτού εδώ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Θαυμάστε τιμές ...
Ήταν όμορφα τότε. Είχαμε πολλές εταιρείες και μπορούσες να διαλέξεις ανάλογα το κέφι και το ... πορτοφόλι σου  :Wink:  Ενώ τώρα ... άστα ...

----------

